# GPS Receiver GP-E2-opinions, comments?



## scottkinfw (Jul 25, 2015)

I was thinking about purchasing the GPS unit for my 5DIII, and later models when they come out. 

I would love to hear from everyone who has one. What do you think of them? How well do they work? Is the information easy to read? Mostly, was it worth it, and why or why not?

Thanks All.

Sek


----------



## eli452 (Jul 25, 2015)

It works well. I use it on a 7D, so USB cable is needed. attach to hot shoe or with RRS FA-QRM "QR mount for accessories on rails" http://www.reallyrightstuff.com/Shop/Flash-Mounts/FA-QRM-QR-mount-for-accessories-on-rails.html to RRS L-Plate. Use it for travel photography with Canon map utility.


----------



## MiamiC70 (Jul 25, 2015)

Use it with my 70D and love it. Something that Canon should have in every camera. I didn't however pay retail.


----------



## LesC (Jul 27, 2015)

Another thumbs up from me too. Works very well - especially if you use Lightroom although free viewers such as Faststone shoe GPS data too - & small too - even on an EOS 100D.


----------



## lion rock (Jul 27, 2015)

Have one and use it when I travel. Works in the U.S., Canada, Hong Kong, Singapore, Vietnam and New Zealand. No problem. I have not found a direct method for download to google Map, but a round about method through Canon's map software shipped with the GPS, and then export to the google map program. The GP-E2 help me sort through places I went to and remember the places I'll put in my journal.
-r


----------



## scottkinfw (Jul 27, 2015)

Thanks all.

Looks like my camera will be getting one very soon.

Sek


----------



## Birger.Niss (Jul 27, 2015)

I bought mine last autumn on a trip to Japan to use with my 5DIII. It works very well now, but when I first used it in the hot shoe I encountered a very strange problem: Even with a strong GPS signal it took about one second (sic!) to take a picture no matter the shutter time. When using it tethered, the problem disappeared.
I tried it on my son's 5DIII without any problem, also in the hot shoe. I then concluded that the hot shoe on my camera was the problem. 
Returning to Denmark I took it to a Canon pro workshop, and they found out that the hot shoe was working fine. So they upgraded the camera firmware to a special workshop version and the problem disappeared.
Subsequently I have upgraded the camera firmware with the new ordinary version, and it still Works without problems. 
So I can fully recommend it


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jul 28, 2015)

I also want to buy one for my 5D3 after reading its manual. 

My question is how accurate the receiver’s GPS is, compared to professional GPS devices?

Thanks!


----------



## CaiLeDao (Aug 1, 2015)

Hi I have owned several devices, Garmin and something else strange, as well as using apps on the iPhone. The only GPS solution I have stuck with was the GP-E2. I find it very straightforward, is very accurate in the uk and works OK, resolution does dip in China where I go, but its still pretty close and the maps aren't that good either.

I have used Apple Aperture for my Photo Library and it works well to show where images where taken so there is no problem with handling this you just need food the tool you are happy with its all pretty standard. It seems to work just as well in Photo's so that remains an option for me.

I have no criticisms, the battery lasts 3-4 days and the indicators on the unit and on the top lcd of the body, make it clear if its working or not. Just have to remember to give it a minute or so from turning on if you want to be sure you get a location.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Aug 8, 2015)

Anybody any other ideas?


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2015)

The places I went to, Hong Kong, Singapore, Vietnam, Japan, New Zealand, seemed to be quite accurate comparing to a paper map and the photos. Nice one is that the mapping program from Canon GPS actually showed the direction of the photos taken. Unfortunately, it can be confusing if a lot of photos were taken at nearly the same location. It's the resolution of the mapping software, not the fault of the hardware. One other issue I have is that the mapping software doesn't not save the pictures it downloaded, so the next time I open the program, only the locations are shown and not the associated photos. I have yet to find a solution for the Canon software. But, with embedded EXIF/map coordinates in the photos, Lightroom should give similar results --- I haven't try, yet.
Hope it helps.
-r


----------

